# Excel Printing Error



## Cams (Mar 1, 2001)

I have a new XP machine that is printing to a print server using an HP 4100 LaserJet. When attempting to print a certain Excel sheet (Legal Size with colored cells) it will only print up to three copies before I get the following error:

Your file could not be printed due to an error on \\PRINTER\P1 on Ne02:. There are several possible reasons:

It goes on to say it could be memory, the network connection, loose cables, etc. 

Multiple copies (25 at a time) of this sheet printed fine from a Win 98 machine to the same printer.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## LemLo (Feb 10, 2004)

You may want to check with the Sys Admin for the print server to see if they are seeing an error message on the server


----------



## Cams (Mar 1, 2001)

This is a small peer-to-peer network with only 4 machines and a print server. The print server administration software shows no error.


----------



## LemLo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sounds like it may be buffer issue in either the print server machine or your new XP system. 

Couple of things to check: 

Compare your spooling options for that printer between the XP and 98 machines. 

Check your available memory on the 3 machines (the XP, 98 and the print server). 

Also, is it Excel or Windows displaying the error message?


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

I'd also scrutinize your printer driver configuration settings under the new O/S and compare them to the old. Could be a timeout issue....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also check HP's site for new drivers.


----------

